# Moving embryo from one clinic to another



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Haven't been here for a while. 

After our 5th IVF worked, we now have a 10 and a half month boy. We have one (lonely) frozen embryo from our very first cycle at The Bridge (at London Bridge). After 3 unsuccessful tries at the Bridge we moved to UCH (another fail) and were eventually successful at ARGC. 

Our solitary, frozen embryo is waiting patiently at The Bridge, but we're not sure what to do and would appreciate advice from anyone who has experience. As ARGC seemed to do the trick, we'd like to move the embryo there for thaw and transfer.  Problem is, i've now heard that it might be more likely to succeed if defrosted at the point of freezing. If we're going to spend ARGC megabucks to do this (probably the cost of a fresh cycle elsewhere) i want to be in with a fighting chance.

Two questions:
1. has anyone had one embryo defrost and turn into a baby?
2. has anyone transferred FET's between clinics successfully?

Answers would be much appreciated.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

My couple moved their day one/one cell embies from one clinic to another and we had FET with 2 of them that got to blasts and we are now 5w5d pregnant.   

Best of luck x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks babymithel for your reply. 

Sorry for my slow response! Many congrats on your BFP and i hope my little one can do the same. 

Px


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Portia, just wanted to say we are in a similar situation and like you had heard that the embies were best off staying put. Like you I would be grateful if anyone has moved their embies would tell us the pros and cons. Good luck!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I moved my embryos (3) as I felt I needed to be with my current clinic for any treatments I had. 
We picked the embryos up ourselves and dropped them off at the clinic, and used them the following month - I now have a gorgeous 2 month old baby boy as a result of that natural FET. 

Wishing you the very best of luck  

x


----------



## lynseyb (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

i have just moved 4 embryos from Liverpool to ARGC.  i organised it with a specific courier and the embryos were still frozen.  It costs about £125.  You just need to sign some more consent forms prior to the move (from both clinics).

We did have problems as LWH released them to the courier without telling us and they turned up at ARGC unexpectedly!  They were very good and after lots of faxing of consent forms they put them back in the freezer without any harm coming to them!!

Lynsey x


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello there

I have recently moved embies from one clinic to another which we did ourselves as I did not trust a courier to be as careful, we borrowed the shipper from the new clinic FOC and did it one morning, it was quite easy apart from the worry of keeping it upright at all times, I think its wuite common now for people to move embies around

Good luck

Jan x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies and congrats those with such happy stories of FET's.

We've decided to move and will use a courier - one recommended by the Bridge is half the price of the one ARGC use (surprise, surprise  )

Once the embie is there we'll think about when to use it. 

I'm trying to be realistic whilst dreaming of a sibling for my little boy....


----------

